# Recovery time for spaying?



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello everyone. Well it's time to get my Little girl Jazz spayed. I'm kind of nervous because she is on the small side (under 4lbs.). I checked with our vet about bloodwork and the type of anesthesia they use and they had all the right answers. They keep them overnight as well. What I was wondering was what your experiences have been with recovery time? The last time we had a female spayed was in the late 80s so my memory is a little foggy, but it seems she was up and about and back to her normal self in a couple of days. She was larger than Jazz, about 6.5 lbs. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks
Don


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I have only have had male dogs and I know it's not as big a deal. I want to hear what others have to say about this so when it's time to spay my yorkie I'll have some idea what to expect. Hope your little girl does well, kep us posted.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

How did the spaying go? Wished you luck.


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

"How did the spraying go? Wished you luck."

Thanks for asking. I haven't been posting much because my computer keeps "unregistering" me, but I "lurk" daily. Anyway, Jazz is now doing fine and back to her old self. The vet did call me in the middle of her surgery (spaying and extracting retained baby teeth) to tell me that all but 2 of her baby teeth were retained. I guess she called to let me know the cost was going to go up considerably ( a $200 increase), but she needed it done so I didn't really care about the cost. If it needed to be done it should be done. My little girl hid under a chair in the family room for a couple of days and seemed a little upset with me. I was nervous as a cat about the whole thing but glad that it's been done now.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I had the same "baby teeth" thing with Tiki. I understand it is quite common. We also incured additional expense







but I, like you, felt it was better not than later. Glad Jazz recovered well!

Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Colette will have to be spayed...probably within a month or so. I need to discusss this seriously with the vet since I do not want her staying overnight. There is nobody there in the middle of the night, therefore, I can take better care of her. I won't have her left alone.

Next we come to Shark Mouth.....Colette practically has two sets of teeth! I look in her mouth and it is really funny. I'm not concerned since I've heard that this happens frequently. The expense will probably be astronomical since I see so many. The one concern I have is that they pull the baby teeth and not the adult ones by accident since all the teeth are so tiny anyway. She has 8 canines!!

Worry Wart Mom


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan is male, so different, never had to deal with a female. But went smooth when he had it done. Had the same thing with the baby teeth except two days before going in, one of the baby teeth they were going to extract came out on its own, so only one ended up having to be taken out. He did the same thing to me too, didnt' want much to do with me after it was done. I have to admit, I cried a little, but after about two days, he was back to wanting to be with me 24 - 7. Maybe it was just the effects of the anethestic? Dunno.........


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I took Colette to the vet for her rabies shot last Wednesday. I could have gotten the shot for free, but I don't trust the animal hospital I would have had to use.

Colette will be spayed on December 15. She also needs 4 baby teeth pulled at $10 a tooth. Wish they could tell me which ones so that I could save $40. :lol: The grand total, including the pre-op and teeth + flouride will be approximately $280. She goes in at 8:30 in the morning and will be home later in the day. I know I'll be a nervous wreck! My baby!!








Gail


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

I had no idea that you had to get their teeth pulled! Her baby teeth all came out on their own. She had stinky breath for a while but once they all fell out the breath was back to normal. Why are you all paying to get it done? Won't nature take over?


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

It often happens with small dogs that their adult teeth come in, but not all their baby teeth come out.......I'm just one of the lucky ones.








Gail


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Ditto! lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is common in small breeds, but it doesn't happen with all of them.
As far as the cost, this is what happened with Tiki:

When we had him neutered 3 teeth we extracted with an additional cost of $78. I get a discount for purchasing a "puppy plan" from my vet.

Two months later I noticed one of Tiki's teeth in the back looked weird and his breath was a little off; I took him in and sure enough one of his baby molars hadn't come out all the way and the adult tooth was coming in under it. It was in the gum line to deep to be just popped out. He had to have minor surgery to have it removed. It took the vet about 10 minutes surgery time (Tiki was in for 1/2 day with recovery) and the cost was $72.00. This fee is also discounted under my plan, but was still much more because the first three had been done while he was already under.

Hope this is the information you were looking for!

Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi all,
Colette was spayed yesterday morning and also needed her 4 baby canines extracted. I had my husband bring her in...hey, I didn't want her to associate me with this. :lol: We were able to pick her up at 4:30. The vet said she might not want to eat for 24 hours. She was still a little sleepy and was also shaking....although she seemed surprised to see her home again! Since she was shaking slightly, I called the vet who told me not to worry. Oh yes, she was also sent home with Rimadyl, a pain killer. She went into a corner to be alone after making sure it was truly her home. I didn't like the fact that she went to isolate in a corner, so I called my breeder who also said not to worry and that this is a very traumatic operation for them.
I let Colette stay by herself and she refused food. About 1/2 hour later, I decided to end her isolation and carried her into the bedroom, lay down with her, talking softly and petting her for almost an hour. Then I offered food and water again......did she ever eat!! 
Today she's been eating as though there's no tomorrow and even crunching up her Science Diet which really surprised me after the 4 extractions! She's also bounding around the house, and I would say that unless someone knew her extremely well, they would never notice that she is just a bit underactive. I want to keep her this way to make sure the stitches don't open. I gave her only one pill last night; she is in no pain. The vet said she'd be able to run a marathon in 2 weeks.  Oh yes, right before the operation she weighed 3.9 pounds at 7 months. She is just about back to her old self and I'm extatic!! Considering the cost, this will be her Christmas present....like it or not. :lol: 

Gail


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Glad to hear she is doing so well!

Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks, Judi....she's one bundle of flying energy!
Gail


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

My Maxi is getting neutered on april 8th and the vet mentioned taht he had 2 retained teeth but i dont think that i am going to let them pull them i dont want maxi to feel so much pain between the neutering and his mouth will hurt i just dont want too ...im nervous enough about this


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When Tiki was neutered we had a few baby teeth removed (in hopes that it wouldn't be necessary later to put him "under" again). He recovered very well with no real problems. Your vet should offer you a pain killer for your pup.... ours did and we used them the first day. Tiki was fine after that. 

I did end up having him put under again though becaused they missed one of the baby teeth the first time, we didn't discover it until the molar under came through and I could see the other hadn't come out, his breath had gotten a little sour so I checked it out and found the tooth. It had abscessed and needed to be surgicaly removed. He had a little more difficulty recovering from that one though.

Keep us posted on the surgery and how Maxi does.

Judi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its better to get both done at once, they are both minor surgeries, and he will be fine. I'm a vet student and when I worked for a vet it was a very common thing. Just make sure the vet prescribes some pain meds and all will be well. The risk of anesthesia is more than the risk of his mouth hurting, will also save money too. good luck


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i also forgot to mention that it is possible the teeth will fall out before surgery time, play a little tug with a rop, this will help losen those teeth. Parker's canine teeth were not out enough at the time of his neuter so the vet did not want to pull them. So i would wiggle them from time to time and eventually they became loose and fell out. it was also good because he got used to me fooling with his mouth. good luck again!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Mogran needed two teeth pulled at the time we had him neutered..one fell out about two days before so we ended up only needing one pulled. I think it was better to get it all done in one shot and not have the dog put out again later on and have him uncomfortable all over again. Much easier on him to do it all at once. I took the advice of my vet and was glad I did.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

My Maxi goes in on thursday and i am very nervous they are also pulling 3 baby teeth, theyw ill be keeping him over night its very scarry for me and i hope he will be ok


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it will be just fine. very simple surgery esp. for a male dog. being a vet student my vet let me sit in while parker was neutered...only takes 5-10 minutes. I got to put in the last stitch..pretty exciting. the worst part was that parker wanted to lick the area too much, and took out a stitch. i had to put an elisabethan colar on him, so he looked like a satelite dish!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Picked Maxi up this morning my poor baby
they only had to pull 2 of his teeth and of cause he got neutered
they put that cone on his head but i took it off and i am watching him so he doesnt lick himself .....its too uncomfortable for him and he took it off 3 times right now he is sleeping beside me and i will watch him all night
i couldnt wait to get him this morning , god do i love this furbaby
he was so happy to see me , but he really doesnt feel well
i have to run a few errands tomorrow (sat) so when i go out i will put the cone on i shouldnt be long and i took off on monday also , the rest of the week i will drop him off at my moms and than next saturday he gets the stitches out
i feel really bad i got him neutered but everyone kept telling me to do this that he will live longer , i still feel bad
anyway ill keep you posted on his progress
thanks everyone and have a happy holiday!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I am glad Maxi is home, he will start feeling better after being home with you and getting a good nights sleep. By tomorrow you will both feel better!

Tiki didn't chew his stitches at all and didn't need a cone.... they didn't even offer. He did want to sleep next to me all the time, I would lay his bed near me (in what ever room I was in) and he would curl up in it a go to sleep. I think you will be surprised how quickly he will bounce back.

Keep us posted on his progress, don't worrey he will be just fine.









Enjoy your holiday

Judi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear all went well. he should be wanting to bounce around by tomorrow







parker picked at his stitches but i think it was because he had a hernia repair also and that was where his belly button is so it was more bothersome. he couldnt take the colar off himself though b/c it was attatched to his collar. i only put it on him when i wasnt watching him. well hope you have a wonderful holiday. and dont worry about max, it will make the both of you happier in the future!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi started licking his wound so i put the cone back on but during the night he was crying so i took it off again it is so uncomfortable for him and i just feel terrible that he is uncomfortable, he fell asleep most of the day yesterday and he was snoring , i also saw him flinch when he peed , later on in the evenning he was more active but i had to settle him down so i held him for a while when i went to put the cone on he went ballistic
im just going to have to take a chance and hope he doesnt lick it anymore when i am not looking because he is way to uncomfortable.....as far as the cone everyone i have spoken to online told me there babies were never given a cone so thats why i dont feel to guilty about not having him wear it here in ny they do that probably another way to add to the bill
i go to a veyr expensive vet but they are good and i feel comfortable with them they just charge alot it cost me 316.00 but i would pay triple for maxi oh well lets hope he starts to feel better
thanks everyone


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

most vets dont give out the cone unless they notice the dog doesnt leave the area alone. parker didnt get one until he pulled a stitch out, so im sure maxi will be fine, just make sure he doesnt pull any stitches out and the area doesnt get infected.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I took Maxi today to see the vet because he had a stomach ache they gave him some pills to take , its weird but he is still humping did anyone else have this problem with there baby should he still be doing this?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes parker still did and occasionally does...its not b/c of the testicles..it is a dominance thing..he only does it to one particular toy and tries to hump my friends boston, but he doesnt succeed. it has def. decreased the occurance.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks , cause i was wondering what the heck was going on
he is at my moms today i had to go back to work
last night during the night i woke up to him throwing up
it was yellow which concerned me
but this morning he was fine and he is with my parents today 
so atleast i know he is being watched


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

> its weird but he is still humping did anyone else have this problem with there baby should he still be doing this?[/B]


My vet said the same thing, dominance, the best thing to do is to discourage this behavior as you would any other unwanted behavior. A firm no, don't do that should do. Tiki only did it a few times and each time we scolded him (gently of course) and he learned that he wasn't supposed to do that. If you catch him now and are consistent it shouldn't take long.

Judi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

is he on any pain meds? yellow is norm for throw up, he just had an empty tummy at the time. pain meds can upset tummies so if thats the case make sure he gets it w/ food, or call your vet b/c he might want to change it.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

no he isnt on pain medicine he is on stomach medicine because he had a bad stomach yesterday and i ran right to the vet , 80 later, i think they think im nuts because i take him for every little thing but he is my baby and i dont ever want him,to be sick and not taking care of properly
today he is with grandma and grandpa my mom took him to the beauty parlor today and they all love him there they know him since he is born
my mom use to take care of him during the day so she would take him with her and they all love him there
so im calm today knowing he is having a nice day
tomorrow my friend is coming by to check on him i hate working and leaving him i think i have seperation anxiety
i can't believe how much i adore him and love him its unreal
he is really my baby lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear he is doing well. when i worked at a vet we loved the clients who came in for everything, it showed you really cared about your pet, so don't feel embarrased to do so


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah i mean i take care of him as if he is my child, if i had a baby i would be doing the same thing minus the neuter lol , the thing is that maxi can't pin point what is bothering him to tell me so i have to guess and if it winds up costing me money i dont really care
I just got off the phone with my mom and i heard him barking away 
she put the phone to his ear and i talk to him and he licks the phone
very funny story, when ever we get home maxi and i , i always carry him to and from the car and up the steps
so my mother says to me today , when she pulled up to there townhouse
there are a few steps outside so he wouldnt get out of the car until she carried him in how funny is that
how spoiled is he lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I am glad Maxi is doing so well. 
I am also glad that you are recovering from his surgery







. I am the same way with Tiki and was they same way with my kids when they were younger.

He is a smart one getting carried all over town  !

When Tiki was a pup he didn't know how to go up and down steps because I wouldn't let him. I carried him every where. Now he runs around like a crazy dog, up and down steps like they were nothing.

Here is a funny one for you..... Though Tiki can now run up and down stairs, jump on the couch, chairs and bed he won't go up on the fire place stoop. We keep the cat food there because he couldn't get up there when he was smaller. I know he could get up there now if he tried, but he just sits and watches the cat eat and then chases the cat (Neo)around the house to try and lick his face when he is done with that great tasting cat food. He will whine and stair at the bowl on the fire place, but he hasn't figured out that all he has to do is hop up there and he can get that food







(I hope he never figures that one out).

Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

arent they just unbelievable the things they do
maxi always tries to play with my friends cat (sam) and the cat wants nothing to do with him
last night when i picked maxi up from my parents when we got home he was acting wild with me so i scolded him , well he didnt like that one bit he stuck his head under the pillow on my bed and wouldnt come out than i kissed and hugged him and he licked my face and went to sleep 
he doesnt like to be scolded ( which i hardly ever do ) vet says im to easy
but i dont care just love him


----------

